# Vimick feedback



## suju (Jun 8, 2014)

Hi, we are really excited, have been searching for a cockapoo and are visiting Vimick near Boston at the weekend to look at some pups. Spoke to a lovely helpful lady and they've sent us some pictures of the puppies and their mum. Just wondered If anyone else has bought a puppy from them and how you got on.

Thanks for your help.

Jude.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm afraid that I have no knowledge of Vimick - but I have had a quick look at their website, which looks lovely (people who love border collies go top of the list for me)
One word of caution just make sure you query what health testing they use and ask to see the certificates, I didn't see any information about this on their website, but I did only quickly browse through it. They probably use a poodle stud, and he may well have had all the relevant DNA testing available.
If you are unsure of what to ask about check Jojo's website My Dog's Life and her Puppy Paws... lots of really excellent information.
Any good breeder will be more than happy to talk it all through with you.
Good luck, enjoy your visit and keep us informed.


----------



## suju (Jun 8, 2014)

Hello Marzi, thanks very much for your reply and we will definitely keep you updated.


----------



## ivorhughes (Feb 18, 2015)

Got our Ivor from Vimick last year. Wonderful set up, great dogs, great care and thought taken over every puppy and wouldn't dream of selling pups to bad homes.

Ivor a great dog and clearly was looked after well before we picked him up - would highly recommend Vimick for dogs.

Any more questions feel free to ask.


----------



## Chris West (Jun 24, 2015)

*Vimick*

Anyone looking for a cockapoo should have no hesitation in buying a puppy from Vimick. The care they give to their puppies is second to none, and if Viv thinks you are not up to scratch then you will not be allowed a puppy! We have two Vimick cockapoos, handsome Ozzie who is two and half and Rocco his baby half bro who is just over a year old. They are both lovely, healthy, happy and full of fun.


----------

